# Application deadline for NJ PE exam



## om_rap (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello,

What is the tentative deadline for the NJ state's P.E. application's deadline?

What was it last year or previous years?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 1, 2011)

om_rap said:


> Hello,What is the tentative deadline for the NJ state's P.E. application's deadline?
> 
> What was it last year or previous years?


See if either of the links below help. I believe NJ administers the PE exam through PCS.

Link 1

Link 2


----------

